# Valentine NAD !!! Garnet Bass rig , head and cab.



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I saw this for sale and could not resist...

Sellers pics:


Until last week. I did not even know that Garnet made a couple of bass reflex cab until I saw a Tub 15 on the internet.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

To make a long story short, bought it !!! 

Here are my pics...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

A few more...


Now, to try not to get killed by the wife !!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

WOWowowowow!

I never new Garnet made any cabs that would turn my crank. Those are NOT bass reflex by the way; looks like a horn (a W horn, but might be something else). Score!

... yeah - says folded horn right on the Garnet ad posted above. I am going to need to know more - yours looks like the 2x12 version. If possible to see what the internal folding is like and what drive units I would be very interested.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> yours looks like the 2x12 version. If possible to see what the internal folding is like and what drive units I would be very interested.



Yep ! the Tub-12 and 200 head combo...

Love the fact that they are the same width !!!

Great little set...

Will be opening it up later on since am curious to find out what 12 inchers are in there...

I want the Tub-15 now !!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

You can bet I'll be on the lookout for a Tub-15 now myself.

Really curious what drivers they used where a pair could handle a BTO. Those ain't no Marslands. Considerring that these cabs were much more well designed than most Garnet fare (I love Garnet, but the cabs were often an afterthought), I doubt Gar designed them and probably used a recommended enclosure design as provided by speaker manufacturers of the time. Cerwin-Vega (before they got shitty) and JBL are candidates, but JBL is not so likely due to Gar's frugality.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Figured you would like this !


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that is kller!!!

congrats!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

bolero said:


> that is kller!!!
> 
> congrats!


Thanks man !

Great little rig...

This is Garnet`s version of the YBA-1 !!!

First time I see these bass cabs..

I opened up a tech thread for some help with a repair that was done on the head before and cant figure out what it is !!! Sooo for all the tech guys , could you take a look since need some help...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Well, I played with the amp today... Took more pictures of the insides and had a look at the cab...

So..... To answer the question as to what type of drivers are in there .... here they are :


The famous Bass Alnico Marsland GB1275

At 75watts a pop... don't think I will damage them with a 50Watts head...

Rock on...HNG^%$


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Huh. Never new there was a Marsland that took more than 50.

Thanks for that. I guess it could be Marslands in the 15 too.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Huh. Never new there was a Marsland that took more than 50.


These are the exact same speaker as the ones in the Deputy II combos...


I might be wrong ... I just go with what was explained to me.​
GB1275
Garnet Spec Bass 12 75 Watts...

In the BTO-L cab
GL1250
Garnet Spec Lead 12 50 Watts...

In the Rebel II Bass combo
GB1575
Garnet Spec Bass 15 75 Watts


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

During the mid 70's when I was gigging all the time I had been using my YBA-3 Custom Special and YC-810 for quite a number of years and a pair of new Garnet Tub 12's turned up at the local store I was a custom to dealing with so I brought my YBA-3 into the store an hooked it up to the two Tub-12's and it sounded pretty good so I bought them. I would have considered Tub-15's but there were none available to test.

Long story short I gigged the Tub-12's quite a bit and was told by a number of other musicians who came to see us that I had lost the tone and definition that my YC-810 had been giving me, so I went back to using the YC-810 and put the Tub-12's in storage. I ended up using them as subs in a PA a few years later. When I was finished with them, I couldn't give them away even though they were still in very good condition. I was hoping that they were the Canadian version of Acoustic's 301 without the internal amp and using smaller multiple speakers. I wish that I had taken a photo or two of that amp setup, it certainly looked very cool with the two Tub's sitting side by side and the YBA-3 sitting on top straddling them both.

Good luck with your Tub-12 and Pro 200 Frenchy99. Hopefully the Pro 200 is a better match with the Tub-12 than my YBA-3 was.

TD


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

You know I actually had a pair of Marsland Tallman Lamp Lighters for a bit about <10 years ago (where you finding all these vintage ads @Frenchy99 - never seen em on garnetamps etc.... guess I shoulda joined that yahoo group back inn the day). Forget where I found them, but they were so rare (you never see them for sale) that I was offerred stupid money for them and took it. I guess memory faded re the power handling as per the label. I think I was able to straight buy a used pair of JBls with the money (the Tallmans were good, but not that good).

Yeah @Thornton Davis; I would not expect the tubs to be big on definition (no front-loaded folded horn will be; the high end gets absorbed in the folded line). That's why I really like back loaded horns - you get all the definition from the front wave of the drive unit, and bass reinforcement from the rear wave into the horn. Still, I am amazed that there was ever any Garnet cabs that were more than a box with drive units thrown in.



Frenchy99 said:


> These are the exact same speaker as the ones in the Deputy II combos...
> 
> I might be wrong ... I just go with what was explained to me.​
> GB1275
> ...


Yeah, I have heard this too, and possibly it's because (ever since I met my first Garnet cab, a 2x15, that was rather underwhelming) I completely ignored Garnet cabs. Also I have never been a combo guy - always head and cab, so I never come across Marslands OEMed for Garnet. I do pick up all the big mag alnico 12s I come across, but they tend to come out of old Traynors (which were much more numerous around here) and don't have that stamp, just the regular Marsland + date code one.

From using a number of them over the years, I doubt they'd take 75 watts (everyone I know always called it 50, and 15-20 for the small mag ones - not that magnet size has anything to do with power handling, but in this case it was correlated). Like why would Gar put 150 watts of handling in a Rebel combo when 2 small mags would easily take that power? 1 - it was a bass combo, so yeah, and 2, the big mags can't actually take a full range 75 watts. I actually currently (and for the longest time) use a big mag Marsland 12 with my Rebel head (in a DIY cab; not a horn but similar idea) and before I got a bigger amp I ran bass as well as guitar through that. Made that speaker earn it's keep (but didn't blow it; to be fair with bass I never dimed it cuz I could tell it was hitting the limit; practice level only - for gigs I would run other cabs ). I actually had 2 of those DIY cabs and with both it was still pushing it a bit (now 1 lives at home with my practice head , loaded with an EV Wolverine w concentric Tweeter, and the other with the Rebel at the studio loaded with a Marsland).


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thornton Davis said:


> Good luck with your Tub-12 and Pro 200 Frenchy99. Hopefully the Pro 200 is a better match with the Tub-12 than my YBA-3 was.
> 
> TD


Thanks !

Great story !!!

Wish you had taken pictures of your cabs... The Tub 15 would have been a better choice in your case since they were made for the BTO and since these are 4 ohms... that would drive the amp at 2 ohms ... might be the reason for loss of definition...

Mind you the 810 is a beast of sound ! 

`I was hoping that they were the Canadian version of Acoustic's 301 `
Nothing can replace the 301...​
Amazing how much gear we go thru...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Like why would Gar put 150 watts of handling in a Rebel combo when 2 small mags would easily take that power?


One thing I noticed with Garnet s is that Gar used lots of the same components in several amps...

The same OT in the Rebel 2, the revolution 3, the deputy(6l6), the deputy I (EL34), two of them in the Deputy II, and every stencil with 2 6L6 and larger ...

Same applies with the speakers... On some amps like ones with 2 X 6L6... 2 of these GB1275 were simply overkill and to have 2 of these GB1275 in the Deputy II combo with 120 Watts head was sufficient... 

Volume discount for minimal varied parts I guess...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Garnet TUB15 | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji

Tub 15, a little ratty.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> Garnet TUB15 | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji
> 
> Tub 15, a little ratty.



I saw...

wish I could get it but Winnipeg to Montreal would be killer in shipping... 

I really wanted it ...

*#*(


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Can’t weigh more than 200 pounds.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a cuz-in-law in The Peg










(not serious; forget about shipping that; hell, not sure it would fit in my car... especially considering if I'm out there I'm with the whole fam and all our cottage gear)


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> especially considering if I'm out there I'm with the whole fam and all our cottage gear)



Cab in the car... Family in the trunk !


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Rent a uhaul trailer. Burn double the gas.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Rent a uhaul trailer. Burn double the gas.



Your family is that heavy in a Uhaul !?!?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Like for real you never used one? They the most non aerodynamic things ever designed. Especially if you ain't towing one with a truck. 

Yes I know u takin the piss.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Like for real you never used one? They the most non aerodynamic things ever designed. Especially if you ain't towing one with a truck.



Trust me I know. Rented one 3 times to move back to Montreal. It killed my car...



Granny Gremlin said:


> Yes I know u takin the piss.


I don't understand this ???  Toronto slang ???


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

British. Having a larf.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I need to learn English....


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Since the Garnet 200 was fixed, re-capped and biased to perfection...

I decided since the weather is beautiful to bring out the cab to make it all nice like the head ! 

the cab...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

These cab get very dirty after 40-50 years of hanging around everywhere... plus this baby being a rental, not taken care of...


Without grills..

Folded speakers…

After a good wash...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Looks better now !

No care product applied on it... just a very good scrub wash..


----------



## Larry Life (Apr 29, 2018)

I bought a Tub12 several years ago and , yes, the drivers are Marsland GB1275s. The interesting thing about the 1275s is that the magnet structures were supplied CTS out of Chicago. Even the CTS 12s with that magnet are rare and CTS actually put that magnet on 10" speakers! The only place I've ever seen those 10s were in the Gibson GSS-100. It was Gibsons first solid state amp and only made in '66 & '67. It was a 100 watt bass amp with two closed back 2x10 boxes. The Tub story is that the bass harmonica player for the last iteration of Jerry Murad's Harmonicats (well after Murad had died) was playing a show in Toronto in the early 80s that included a Canadian harmonica band. The bass harmonica player in the Canadian band had bought the Tub12 from Gar in the 70's and was sick of schlepping it. A deal was made and the Tub went to live in Florida. I bought it out of Florida in the early 2000s. It's in great shape but the Marslands were anemic. I replaced them with EV EVM12s 200 watters. It's a great stage cabinet and the folded horns project like crazy. Like all folded horns you have to put the box 12-16 feet behind you because the beams from the two drivers don't focus til then.


----------



## Larry Life (Apr 29, 2018)

I bought a Tub12 several years ago and , yes, the drivers are Marsland GB1275s. The interesting thing about the 1275s is that the magnet structures were supplied CTS out of Chicago. Even the CTS 12s with that magnet are rare and CTS actually put that magnet on 10" speakers! The only place I've ever seen those 10s were in the Gibson GSS-100. It was Gibsons first solid state amp and only made in '66 & '67. It was a 100 watt bass amp with two closed back 2x10 boxes. The Tub story is that the bass harmonica player for the last iteration of Jerry Murad's Harmonicats (well after Murad had died) was playing a show in Toronto in the early 80s that included a Canadian harmonica band. The bass harmonica player in the Canadian band had bought the Tub12 from Gar in the 70's and was sick of schlepping it. A deal was made and the Tub went to live in Florida. I bought it out of Florida in the early 2000s. It's in great shape but the Marslands were anemic. I replaced them with EV EVM12s 200 watters. It's a great stage cabinet and the folded horns project like crazy. Like all folded horns you have to put the box 12-16 feet behind you because the beams from the two drivers don't focus til then.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Larry Life said:


> I bought a Tub12 several years ago and , yes, the drivers are Marsland GB1275s. The interesting thing about the 1275s is that the magnet structures were supplied CTS out of Chicago. Even the CTS 12s with that magnet are rare and CTS actually put that magnet on 10" speakers! The only place I've ever seen those 10s were in the Gibson GSS-100. It was Gibsons first solid state amp and only made in '66 & '67. It was a 100 watt bass amp with two closed back 2x10 boxes. The Tub story is that the bass harmonica player for the last iteration of Jerry Murad's Harmonicats (well after Murad had died) was playing a show in Toronto in the early 80s that included a Canadian harmonica band. The bass harmonica player in the Canadian band had bought the Tub12 from Gar in the 70's and was sick of schlepping it. A deal was made and the Tub went to live in Florida. I bought it out of Florida in the early 2000s. It's in great shape but the Marslands were anemic. I replaced them with EV EVM12s 200 watters. It's a great stage cabinet and the folded horns project like crazy. Like all folded horns you have to put the box 12-16 feet behind you because the beams from the two drivers don't focus til then.


Great story on your tub.

I used mine quite a few times since I got it. Mine usually sits about 10 feet behind me and does sound nice. Very boomy, mind you I don't push it. I use it just as practice for bass.


----------

